# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  ترشيح الدكتور بركات العبادي لخوض الانتخابات النيابية -

## الحصن نيوز

فاز الدكتور بركات النمر العبادي بالانتخابات الداخلية لابناء عشيرة الفقهاء /عباد وذلك في الانتخابات الداخلية التي جرت الاسبوع الماضي.
وبهذا الفوز سيكون الدكتور بركات المرشح الوحيد لعشائر الفقهاء والبالغ عددهم حوالي 20 الف ناخبا وناخبة، وذلك عن الدائرة الخامسة.
وسيخوض الدكتور العبادي الانتخابات النيابية في كتلة سيعلن عنها لاحقاً .
وعمل الدكتور العبادي محافظا في وزارة الداخلية. -



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

